#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Estamos na época de fazer tudo grátis ??

## guiggoo

Então pessoal , sei que é tempos de crise , mais não tanto no setor de internet . Tenho um pequeno provedor na região metropolitana de curitiba . 300
Clientes apenas . Atendo no interior tbm , aliás e onde melhor se pode atender via rádio .

Mais de uns tempos pra cá , tem provedores maiores , entregando 5 megas no meio do mato a 69,90 . Pelo que vi instalação free ou quase nada . Nunca que chega os 5 megas, mais e a propaganda. Eu prefiro vender 1 mega e entregar 1,7 1,8 .... mais cada um é cada um .

Cobro 350,00 a taxa de instalação nos lugares mais longe (cerca de 70 km ida e volta ) para antena alugada , e roteador vendido a parte . 

A partir do momento que eu precisar me prostituir a esse ponto de trabalhar de grátis , eu abandono o ramo . 

Eu que penso errado será ?

----------


## delegato

Bem vindo ao mundo provedor! aqui vivemos essa realidade faz e tempo! boa sorte pra voce...

----------


## guiggoo

Ajudei desde o começo como sócio , hoje trabalho sozinho no provedor e tenho mais uma loja com 1 funcionário .

Na cidade já estava desse jeito faz tempo mesmo , no interior não era ..... mais por enquanto não mudo minha opinião . Presto um serviço diferenciado . Rápido e sem burocracia ,porém nada de grátis . Se quiser barato , pode procurar o cara que não atende chamada , net caindo , velocidade ruim . E bora reclamar depois

----------


## sphreak

> Ajudei desde o começo como sócio , hoje trabalho sozinho no provedor e tenho mais uma loja com 1 funcionário .
> 
> Na cidade já estava desse jeito faz tempo mesmo , no interior não era ..... mais por enquanto não mudo minha opinião . Presto um serviço diferenciado . Rápido e sem burocracia ,porém nada de grátis . Se quiser barato , pode procurar o cara que não atende chamada , net caindo , velocidade ruim . E bora reclamar depois


Curiosidade. Qual cidade?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Se fosse só no ramo da internet a prostituir seria ótimo. Atualmente todas as carreiras ou empresas de pequeno porte para baixo estão se prostituindo; despesas subindo, criando novos impostos, taxas novas regras ou leis mas cliente que é bom nada.

No nosso caso, até as grandes teles( Vivo, Claro, Tim, Oi, Nextel etc) estão fazendo pacotes de dar inveja; plano pós-pago a partir de R$ 100,00, com minutos ilimitados "?" para todo o país e acho que até sem cobrança de roaming. Impensável alguns anos atrás.
Em alguns países não existe mais a cobrança de roaming, ou interurbanos seja fixo ou celular dentro do mesmo país, e na Europa estão querendo abolir o roaming internacional dentro do continente, No Brasil, a Claro ja iniciou com "passaporte américas" onde o cliente Claro pós viajando para algum país americano sem cobrança de ligação internacional por R$ 10,00 adicionais; não tardará que outras empresas façam o mesmo ou seja abolida a cobrança internacional.
Alguns acham que é para combater aplicativos de celular( será?); mercado existe para todos. Isso é o mesmo que mercados de dois chips, ainda proibido em muitos países e com o crescimento de contrabando reverso ( leva celular de 2 chips, tras o iphone ou S8), simples. Problema não é dinheiro sim carregar dois celulares, dois carregadores e para o governo local também é um problema uma vez que as homologações seguem as leis internacionais.

Eu esclareço para muitos que de que adianta comprar um roteador de 22, 54, 150, 300, 450, 720 megas se você recebe 1 mega quaaaaaannnnnndoooo está bom, e mesmo que pague por 10 megas ainda assim é meio incoveniente. Alguns na primeira falta de luz, o disgraçado já queimou; garantia? frete é mais caro do que um novo, logico que tem consumidor que exige esse direito, paga o dobro triplo só para não dar ousadia a fabricante. Fiz isso uma vez, me deram um outro roteador inferior e a loja sumiu do mapa amargando no preju.

Atualmente em muitos casos, cobro os mesmos valores de 5 anos atrás, outros por ser o único a estar disposto a encarar o serviço, aumentei bem mais do que a inflação, mas na média é 20% inferior os meus colegas naõ são diferentes é mais para combater aos preços dos novos que tirando informática e celulares estão ficando cada vez mais baratos. Aqui um moto G ou moto C é mais caro que um J5 ou J7 em versões básicas para básicas.

----------


## brunocemeru

Essa realidade se aplica a muitos setores.
Ontem mesmo estava conversando com um amigo que tem um salão.Ele já ganhou dinheiro,hoje todo mundo faz o mesmo trabalho que ele faz a 30% do valor.
Mas dai vem,o concorrente não paga funcionário,não paga impostos,não paga aluguel,luz,água e etc.
De um tempo para cá em venho refletindo sobre ramos de trabalho.Até mesmo o nosso,provedor de internet.
Comércios e vendas diversas,serviços simplistas e etc.Estes requerem menos conhecimento como um todo.Claro a pessoa precisa de um certo conhecimento para ter seu negócio,mas na muito além.Com o passar do tempo o acesso a informação do ramo de trabalho e comércio começam a ficar em evidencia e muitas pessoas começam a tendencia de abrir negócio no ramo.
Exemplo;caldo de cana e pastel.Todo mundo quer vender caldo de cana com pastel.O valor já 10,00,como é algo de certa forma acessível a muitos,agora tem caldo de cana e pastel em todo lugar.O preço caiu.Detalhe,o preço caiu mesmo com a inflação correndo solta.
Em nosso ramo,como requer conhecimento no mínimo intermediário ainda há campo de trabalho.Porém tem muitos que estão atuando neste ramo por ter estímulos estras.Exemplo;acabei meu curso técnico,meu conhecimento é básico.Vem um conhecido me oferece uma sociedade para abrir um provedor(falo por causa própria).Este conhecido tem referencias e informações que provedor dá dinheiro e quer para este ramo,mesmo sem conhecer.
Muitos destes que entram no ramo sem conhecer,acho um pouco difícil manter certos valores e trabalhar com qualidade.Mas cada sabe da sua realidade.Só posso dizer que ferra o mercado no ramo de provedor.
Enquanto o conhecimento sobre este ramo for baixo vão ter poucas concorrências "chulas",mas com o passar do tempo as pessoas vão conhecendo,vão batendo cabeça e tocando do jeito que achar melhor.
Infelizmente a tendencia é essa.Até porque muitos veem este ramo de provedor como uma mina de dinheiro,coisa que não é verdade.

----------


## guiggoo

na vdd provedor não é meu ganha pão. esta virando agora, mais não era.

aprendi meio no grito o minimo pra fazer o pessoal contente com o serviço.

se fosse analisar eu quem tinha que fazer isso.

mais EU acho que meu conhecimento e confiabilidade tem que ter valor. não vou atras de cliente , nem procuro tomar cliente dos outros. 

vou continuar assim mais um tempo, como falaram acima é uma mudança no mercado mesmo, se ver que do meu jeito não funciona, vou ter que me adaptar, realmente não tem o que fazer.

----------


## victor neves

Hoje em dia meus amigos todos os provedores estão investindo pesado em marketing e estratégias de captação de clientes, acho até q tem provedores com mais vendedores do que técnicos kkkk
E um detalhe, a propaganda é grande, mas o serviço na maioria das vezes é bom só no papel mesmo...

----------


## emilidani

> Então pessoal , sei que é tempos de crise , mais não tanto no setor de internet . Tenho um pequeno provedor na região metropolitana de curitiba . 300
> Clientes apenas . Atendo no interior tbm , aliás e onde melhor se pode atender via rádio .
> 
> Mais de uns tempos pra cá , tem provedores maiores , entregando 5 megas no meio do mato a 69,90 . Pelo que vi instalação free ou quase nada . Nunca que chega os 5 megas, mais e a propaganda. Eu prefiro vender 1 mega e entregar 1,7 1,8 .... mais cada um é cada um .
> 
> Cobro 350,00 a taxa de instalação nos lugares mais longe (cerca de 70 km ida e volta ) para antena alugada , e roteador vendido a parte . 
> 
> A partir do momento que eu precisar me prostituir a esse ponto de trabalhar de grátis , eu abandono o ramo . 
> 
> Eu que penso errado será ?


Creio estas errado. Todo negocio precisa de investimento e crescimento, caso contrario morre. Os provedores maiores, aos quais te referes, não se prostituem, estão fazendo seu negocio crescer aumentando a base e investindo no mercado. Toda atividade comercial sadia tem concorrência, o importante e saber identificar,aceitar o jogo e seguir treinando para jogar o melhor possível.

----------


## komunykacursos

Se todos realmente priticassem a "Concorrência", que na real verdade é a rivalidade que ocorre entre dois ou mais produtores que desejam vender seus artigos de mesma classe, ou entre vários consumidores que pretendem "obter produtos de mesma espécie". 
- Produtos de mesma espécie - aqui está a diferença na concorrência, sendo grande ou pequeno, está realmente entregando o que oferece
- A recompensa pelo seu trabalho, é ser o preferido pelo consumidor, que, por sua vez, deseja ter suas necessidades supridas e aspira pela preferência do produtor.
A chave esta ai!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Isso é verdade. Trabalho com conserto de eletroeletronicos, os que estão de fora acha que ganho "rios" de dinheiro, se bobear inclusive para a receita federal e contador; mas posso pagar minhas contas em dia.
Muitos componentes não se acha mais no mercado, preciso de um PC, roteador pelo menos para atender o cliente, e isso tem uma vida útil logo precisando comprar um outro, tem a mensalidade que tenho de arcar; alguns tem a coragem de "indireta" que tenho de vender a ele sem lucro e sem frete e me responsabilizar pelo produto na garantia alegando que o amigo do amigo dele a fará de graça.
Hoje com a internet todo mundo é técnico em informática, especialista em rede, cozinheiro etc; chamam os profissionais para a solução e na hora de pagar acha um absurdo ser cobrado por 1, 100 ou 1000 reais.
Provedor a que tenho contrato, me atendia seja feriado, fim de semana, qualquer hora; mas demanda de clientes aumentou muito e agora só me atende na hora comercial e ele está certo, fazia isso e até hoje alguns nunca me pagaram nem um simples obrigado. Meus colegas daqui da cidade e algumas vizinhas estão fazendo o mesmo.

----------


## luti1901

Pensso da seguinte forma- quando se faz um serviço vc teve q aprender a fazê-lo. Logo teve horas e horas de estudo. Se me reclamam do valor que sempre deixo bem claro antes de fazer, digo o seguinte: apertar um parafuso custa r $1,00. Saber qual deles apertar r $ 500,00. Se me chamaram pra resolver alguma coisa é pq não conseguiu sozinho. Honestidade e preço justo. Isso não quer dizer q é o mais barato!!!

----------


## fhayashi

Velha discussão sobre preço e valor. Discussão interminável.

Se as grandes operadoras mudaram o preço, o valor automaticamente mudou. Quem quer participar do mercado tem de se adaptar

----------


## guiggoo

Sim nos grandes centros sim . Tudo bem .

Mais no interior onde tem 2 ou 3 provedores , lugares complicados de fazer chegar sinal .

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Bom saber apertar esse tal parafuso não é o suficiente. Precisamos ir muito mais além, qual e como apertar esse parafuso e saber informar ao seu cliente como acontecera é melhor ainda.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Aqui tem numa cidade de 20 mil contando com distritos, 5 operadoras de internet, uma de telefonia fixa mais as 4 de celulares que atualmente fornecem 2G, 3G, 4G e logo a Claro com 4,5G mas não tem para TV a cabo.

----------


## 1929

> Aqui tem numa cidade de 20 mil contando com distritos, 5 operadoras de internet, uma de telefonia fixa mais as 4 de celulares que atualmente fornecem 2G, 3G, 4G e logo a Claro com 4,5G mas não tem para TV a cabo.


Me explica este 4.5G. Vi a publicidade mas eu ouvia falar na 5ª geração . Agora aparece 4.5.... é marketing ou é tecnologia mais recente?

----------


## fhayashi

@*1929*,

É uma intermediário até chegar o 5g. 

Pessoal (usuários) está alcançando uns 80 Mbps no 4,5g

----------


## emilidani

> Velha discussão sobre preço e valor. Discussão interminável.
> 
> Se as grandes operadoras mudaram o preço, o valor automaticamente mudou. Quem quer participar do mercado tem de se adaptar


Exato, assim funciona o mercado.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> @*1929*,
> 
> É uma intermediário até chegar o 5g. 
> 
> Pessoal (usuários) está alcançando uns 80 Mbps no 4,5g


mas no 4 g chega a 100 mb, pelo que vi nas propagandas passa muito de 300 mb e ate mais...

----------


## fhayashi

Bom, no 4g, nunca consegui mais que 30.

----------


## delegato

Ja que as operadoras estao partindo para 4g 4.5g e em breve 5g, nos pobres provedores nao conseguimos nada parecido com um 3g ou 3.5g? pelo menos para testar no interiorzao? logico sem falar nas questoes burocraricas e legais pois ninguem comecou legal, mais sera mesmo que os pequenos provedores nao terao acesso a nenhuma tecnologia movel? estive em uma cidade de 80mil habitantes e o 4g batia em 15Mb fiquei impressionado! agora tenho quase certeza que o futuro sera internet movel, primeiro o celular ja substituiu o computador agora a banda larga movel substituira a fixa! quem vai querer internet que so usa em casa se tem internet movel que pega em qualquer lugar inclusive dentro da casa?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Ja que as operadoras estao partindo para 4g 4.5g e em breve 5g, nos pobres provedores nao conseguimos nada parecido com um 3g ou 3.5g? pelo menos para testar no interiorzao? logico sem falar nas questoes burocraricas e legais pois ninguem comecou legal, mais sera mesmo que os pequenos provedores nao terao acesso a nenhuma tecnologia movel? estive em uma cidade de 80mil habitantes e o 4g batia em 15Mb fiquei impressionado! agora tenho quase certeza que o futuro sera internet movel, primeiro o celular ja substituiu o computador agora a banda larga movel substituira a fixa! quem vai querer internet que so usa em casa se tem internet movel que pega em qualquer lugar inclusive dentro da casa?


amigo, o presente da internet e fibra, mas o futuro, certamente e sem fio..

----------


## 1929

> Ja que as operadoras estao partindo para 4g 4.5g e em breve 5g, nos pobres provedores nao conseguimos nada parecido com um 3g ou 3.5g? pelo menos para testar no interiorzao? logico sem falar nas questoes burocraricas e legais pois ninguem comecou legal, mais sera mesmo que os pequenos provedores nao terao acesso a nenhuma tecnologia movel? estive em uma cidade de 80mil habitantes e o 4g batia em 15Mb fiquei impressionado! agora tenho quase certeza que o futuro sera internet movel, primeiro o celular ja substituiu o computador agora a banda larga movel substituira a fixa! quem vai querer internet que so usa em casa se tem internet movel que pega em qualquer lugar inclusive dentro da casa?


Sobre isso, não sei como ficou agora com a não exigência do SCM para muitos casos.

Na verdade o SCM não previa serviço móvel. O máximo admitido é o serviço nomádico.

----------


## jeanmassueyk

infelizmente meu jovem você terá que investir pesadamente em Marketing , como o pessoal disse, no papel tudo é bom , e nesse ponto que você vai diferenciar seu serviço. esse é meu pensamento.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Acho que é a mesma coisa que no caso 2G tinha 2,5G que mudava de gprs para gsm ou coisa parecida; 3G com 3,5 G onde na tela aparecia 3G, H e H+; agora 4G, não sei dizer o que aparece na tela pois nem celular com 4G tenho ainda.

----------


## lcesargc

A 15 anos atras ficava contente como o barulhinho do moldem quando conectava a 50kbps.
agora 15 mega parece pouco kk.

----------

